
This app rents out friends for you when you’re lonely ( seriously ) - tehDogeKing
http://www.dazeddigital.com/artsandculture/article/29761/1/this-app-rents-out-friends-for-you-when-you-re-lonely
======
boredonamonday
Crazy. I personally have friends; not sure if I'd pay for them

